# A SOG system?



## MR.GREENIE (May 4, 2007)

Okay guys and gals ive been growing some plants for the last few days and i thought to my self that with the space i have to work with isnt realy big enough (4fx4f) so i decided to do a sog setup but the only thing is i dnt no how , i dnt no what lights i need or if i must do it in hydo or not and a nother problem i live in south africa so gud seeds are hard to cum by


----------



## SuperNoob (May 6, 2007)

> gud seeds are hard to cum by




just cum by the seeds in private


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 11, 2007)

hahahha


----------



## Mutt (May 11, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_(drug)_cultivation :bong1: 
Please re-read the user guidelines....no talk on the forum postings regarding seed exchanges or any personal info at any time.


----------



## DLtoker (May 12, 2007)

Last I checked, South Africa had some killer strains...


----------



## MR.GREENIE (May 13, 2007)

just cause we got killer stains dnt mean they easy to get


----------

